# Circuitos Ecualizadores



## shocky (Sep 15, 2006)

A pedido de dany_yuni. Publico aqui tres circuitos ecualizadores.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## broka (Oct 20, 2006)

compadre, sabes que fabrique el ecualizador pasivo de 5 bandas. pero sabes que no me sirvio para nada lo que fabrique, lo conecte a un equipo de musica directamente tal como dice, conectarlo al sistema YA AMPLIFICADO y en consecuencia los parlantes se escuchan muy pero muy muy muy bajo, por decir que funcionan las ecualizaciones...y bueno...0 respuesta muy bajo....

despues conecte el circuito a mis integrados queme fabrique STK4050II que son de 200 watts en rms cada uno...es arta potencia...y el mismo resultado...trabaja a un volumen muy bajpo....mira te postearie una foto ...


----------



## broka (Oct 20, 2006)

aqui van las fotos compadre, ojala me puedas ayudar....

foto 1
http://imageshack.us


foto 2
http://imageshack.us


----------



## shocky (Oct 20, 2006)

Prueba de conectarlo en la salida del pre amplificador.


----------



## broka (Oct 28, 2006)

lo conecte a la saluida del amplificador pero sabes que se escucha muy muy bajo...mas bajo que un celular...y los parlantes son de 200 rms con el amplificador...saludos


----------



## shocky (Oct 29, 2006)

Por eso te digo. No lo conectes a la salida del amplificador. Si no en la salida del pre amplificador. Que seria la entrada del amplificador. Me comprendes


----------



## broka (Oct 29, 2006)

ya perfecto te entiendo..vamos a ver que es lo que pasa y te comento saludos...
bueno la entrada en este caso seria la salida del PC


----------



## shocky (Oct 29, 2006)

Claro.
Suerte


----------



## broka (Oct 29, 2006)

mira, te tengo buenas noticias, lo conecte al PRE-amplificador o mejor dicho a la salida de audio del computador, pense que habia fabricado mal el circuito pero funciona muy de lujo
sin embargo, este ecualizador no tiene mucha ganancia respecto a los db, si tienes mas paciencia, recomiendo construir los otros ecualizadores que posteaste

pero el ecualizador de 5 bandas funciona a la perfeccion, ahroa es cosa de gustos, saludos


----------



## shocky (Oct 29, 2006)

No tiene ganancia en db. Por que es un equalizador pasivo, por lo tanto trabaja atenuando la ganancia de tu pre en las frcuencias dadas por dicho ecualizador. Por lo tanto siempre vas a tener perdida.
Pero si tienes u buen pre, este circuito te va a servir de primera.
Saludos y me alegro de que te haya funcionado.


----------



## maexzoooo (Sep 5, 2007)

Hola a todos, agradeceria si pueden postear la lista de materiales para el EQ de 5 bandas.
Gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 5, 2007)

Busca el datasheet del KA2223 ese te sirve, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## maexzoooo (Sep 7, 2007)

ok, muchas gracias fdesergio. 
Saludos


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jul 9, 2009)

si quieres tener mas ganancia en este equalizador les aconsejo que usen el integrado tda 2822 entre el equalizador y la salida del pc es un amplificador de poca potencia y funciona muy bien como preamplificador


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jul 9, 2009)

me gustan mucho estos equalizadores pasivos yo arme uno de 10 bandas que aparece en esta pagina  y para tener mas ganancia le agregue el tda 2822 antes de el equalizador y anda de lujo y la señal sale con mucha ganancia


----------



## mufo (Ene 12, 2010)

maexzoooo, http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm
ahi estan los componentes. yo tambien estoy armando este ecualizador, ya tengo la placa lista pero aun no compro los componentes y queria pedir ayuda ya que estoy partiendo.
todos los condensadores son np?
resistencias 1w?
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2010)

lo uncio que veop mal de entrada son los cables que utilizaste para transmitir el audio...son polarizados pero cable común..

deberias utilizar cable blindado o mallado.

por otro lado al ser pasivos, tragan ganancia en vez de mantenerla...por eso son mejores los ecualizadores activos.

yo no usaria amplificador tipo tda para preamplificar, por las impedancias de entrada y eso...

es preferible utilizar operacionales...y puedes obtener ganancias mucho mas elevadas.


----------



## mufo (Ene 13, 2010)

DJ DRACO que operacional me recomiendas para poner en la entrada del ecualizador?
he visto algunos low noise porque me dijeron que andaban bien
que me recomiendas tu?
ojala alguno que funcione con 12V


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 14, 2010)

todos los operacionales funcionan con 12V, solo que algunos necesitan los -12V tambien para amplificar ambos semiciclos de la señal..

pero el LM741 funciona muy bien a 12Vcc con un offset que debes regular....tambien hay unos LM324, que funcionan tambien...y el LM358


----------



## mufo (Ene 14, 2010)

muchas gracias por la ayuda, estare esperando los opamps 
a todo esto, la idea seria ponerlo entre la radio del auto y los parlantes.
el opamp iria sobre señal amplidicada (raidio), no hay problema con eso¿
si puedes darme tips muchas gracias!


----------



## mufo (Ene 27, 2010)

broka dijo:


> aqui van las fotos compadre, ojala me puedas ayudar....
> 
> foto 1
> http://imageshack.us
> ...



broka una pregunta... que condensadores usaste?
son todos sin polaridad?


----------



## antonioxhz (May 20, 2012)

broka dijo:


> aqui van las fotos compadre, ojala me puedas ayudar....
> 
> foto 1
> http://imageshack.us
> ...



Hey amigo, tienes el circuito impreso que nos pases ? me gustaria hacerlo en placa pero no tengo el circuito impreso


----------

